# 3 by 3 Progression.



## Arcanist (Jul 15, 2022)

My progression thread I guess. I've been cubing on and off for a while but I recently really got into it. I learned how to solve about 3 years ago. My cube was really bad and the method I used was questionable. I did cross, then 1st layer, then 2nd layer. After that was a weird OLL with only 3 algs and a weird PLL with only 3 algs. Eventually I lost motivation due to my cube and also because I thought that that was the fastest way to solve a cube. I got back into it about 8 months ago to try to get sub 1 minute but, again, lost motivation because I thought it was only about turn speed. However, about 5 months ago I realized that there was probably a better way to solve it and really got back into to cubing. When I started 5 months ago I was averaging about 1 minute and 10 seconds. I have improved a lot but I want to eventually get sub 10. I'm not sure if I will be able to. I have learned F2L and all of PLL and about 10 OLL algs. I use a MoYu RS3M 2020 w/martian lube from scs. I haven't actually had a lot of time for timed solves so I want to work on that. I also know how to do 2 by 2 and pyraminx. I want to get a 4 by 4 and a 5 by 5. My 3 by 3 timed solves are attached as a screenshot. I have only got 14 sub 20s and want to work on consistently getting sub 20s and finishing OLL and working on F2l.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 16, 2022)

Can you provide a time split to let us see your times for each step?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 16, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> My progression thread I guess. I've been cubing on and off for a while but I recently really got into it. I learned how to solve about 3 years ago. My cube was really bad and the method I used was questionable. I did cross, then 1st layer, then 2nd layer. After that was a weird OLL with only 3 algs and a weird PLL with only 3 algs. Eventually I lost motivation due to my cube and also because I thought that that was the fastest way to solve a cube. I got back into it about 8 months ago to try to get sub 1 minute but, again, lost motivation because I thought it was only about turn speed. However, about 5 months ago I realized that there was probably a better way to solve it and really got back into to cubing. When I started 5 months ago I was averaging about 1 minute and 10 seconds. I have improved a lot but I want to eventually get sub 10. I'm not sure if I will be able to. I have learned F2L and all of PLL and about 10 OLL algs. I use a MoYu RS3M 2020 w/martian lube from scs. I haven't actually had a lot of time for timed solves so I want to work on that. I also know how to do 2 by 2 and pyraminx. I want to get a 4 by 4 and a 5 by 5. My 3 by 3 timed solves are attached as a screenshot. I have only got 14 sub 20s and want to work on consistently getting sub 20s and finishing OLL and working on F2l.


good luck!


----------



## Arcanist (Jul 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Can you provide a time split to let us see your times for each step?


My cross seems to be around 3 seconds.
My F2L is pretty inconsistent but is around 12 seconds.
My OLL and PLL both are around 4 seconds, but when I did my times I got pretty unlucky PLLs (N perms and G perms)

Started Learning How To Solve 3 by 3 Blindfolded.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> My cross seems to be around 3 seconds.
> My F2L is pretty inconsistent but is around 12 seconds.
> My OLL and PLL both are around 4 seconds, but when I did my times I got pretty unlucky PLLs (N perms and G perms)
> 
> Started Learning How To Solve 3 by 3 Blindfolded.


Try reducing your cross times to under 2.5 seconds, or even better, 2. If you know full OLL+PLL, you should work on faster turning and better fingertricks. F2L is harder to improve, you just want to practice more F2L and you'll slowly get better at tracking pieces.


----------



## Arcanist (Jul 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Try reducing your cross times to under 2.5 seconds, or even better, 2. If you know full OLL+PLL, you should work on faster turning and better fingertricks. F2L is harder to improve, you just want to practice more F2L and you'll slowly get better at tracking pieces.


Ok, thank you. (I don't know full OLL I'm still learning it.)


----------



## Arcanist (Jul 18, 2022)

Did a few casual solves yesterday and worked on blindfolded.


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 18, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> My cross seems to be around 3 seconds.
> My F2L is pretty inconsistent but is around 12 seconds.
> My OLL and PLL both are around 4 seconds, but when I did my times I got pretty unlucky PLLs (N perms and G perms)
> 
> Started Learning How To Solve 3 by 3 Blindfolded.


I am basically in the same situation, just grinding out full PLL. Good Luck!


----------



## Arcanist (Jul 18, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> I am basically in the same situation, just grinding out full PLL. Good Luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 18, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> Thanks!


nice pfp lol


----------



## Arcanist (Jul 18, 2022)

Got another sub 20 (im at fifteen now)

Did a random ao5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-18
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 22.64
worst: 27.12

mean of 3
current: 25.14 (σ = 2.20)
best: 25.14 (σ = 2.20)

avg of 5
current: 25.69 (σ = 1.27)
best: 25.69 (σ = 1.27)

Average: 25.69 (σ = 1.27)
Mean: 25.37

Time List:
1. 27.12 U' B' U2 F R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' U L R D' R B F2 R2 
2. 24.30 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' U L' B2 R' D' U B L2 
3. 26.77 R' B L2 D B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F L2 R D2 L R' D 
4. 26.01 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' U2 R' U B' L U L R' 
5. 22.64 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U B2 R2 L D2 B' L2 F' R2 U' L' R2 D


----------



## Arcanist (Oct 24, 2022)

I've been completely inactive on this thread lately so I thought I would update it.
I get sub 20s around every 3-5ish solves.
PB is 12.487, I'm really inconsistent.
I got a better 2 by 2 and Pyraminx (better but not good)
Got new cubes: 4 by 4, skewb, Megaminx, Mirror. (all pretty bad)
2 by 2 pb: 4.684
4 by 4 pb: 2:05.823
Pyraminx pb: 5.115
Skewb pb: 8.844
Megaminx pb: 4:47.622
Mirror pb: 2:11.090
I'm STILL learning OLL and I'm about 70% there.
I basically only focus on 3 by 3 as of now. I think I'll learn some more 2 by 2 after OLL.


----------



## Arcanist (Oct 28, 2022)

Recently got the GAN 356 m wondering how people like it


----------



## Tecknet (Nov 1, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> Recently got the GAN 356 m wondering how people like it


I have the 356M and the 11M Duo and honestly i main the 356M because when it properly lubed its just sooooo smooth, but I think the 11M Duo is better if I can actually be bothered to lube it.


----------

